# Need help in choosing tools.



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

The number of employees is not a factor, in my opinion. What matters is the type and quailty of work they do, atmosphere around the guys and the shop, quality of tools and trucks.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Kwchrisv said:


> There's a company that has 12 workers and the other one has under 6. I am thinking the smaller company will be more stable. I just started an apprenticeship. Which route?


Even 12 isn’t that big,there’s a dozen or so where I work and it doesn’t feel like a big company. One a couple hours from here has over 100 and they work in pairs and meet at job sites. Most of them don’t know one another there’s so many.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Few things.
1. Is this union or non union?
2. If non union keep track of your hours and what you did, don't rely on others. 
3. Variety of work is what you want to look for. 

Cowboy


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Not enough information. Resi, commercial, industrial? How long in business? Have you had interviews?


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

If your only going by how many employees are at a company and all other factors are equal as mentioned by other members than you might have a better chance working for a company that has more employees because it's more likely you would have better job security. You either have a 1 in 6 chance or a 1 in 12 chance that one or more of the employees is a screw ball and would get let go before you do. Also with 12 people you would have more people to go to when you need help or guidance.
Ultimately you should have a better insight after you are interviewed by both companies.
Don't be afraid to ask questions when you apply for the job. Make a list of things that matter to you. Visit their web sites ahead of time if they have one. You may get some valuable information about the company, like the area they work in and the scope of work they preform.


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey guys, I've apply to the 12 workers job place, they do both residential and commercial. They got me going to a commercial job on Monday, so excited to get back into work after a company I started used many of us And let us go. The only bad thing is no health insurance but we do get an extra allowance. Once every couple months. My pay rate is 15/hr as I don't know much yet.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Kwchrisv said:


> Hey guys, I've apply to the 12 workers job place, they do both residential and commercial. They got me going to a commercial job on Monday, so excited to get back into work after a company I started used many of us And let us go. The only bad thing is no health insurance but we do get an extra allowance. Once every couple months. My pay rate is 15/hr as I don't know much yet.


Why no health insurance?


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

Cow said:


> Why no health insurance?


I don't know why, maybe he doesn't want to give it to me yet or don't have it at all. If I get hurt on the job, they are still responsible right ?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Sounds non union?
@Kwchrisv you never answered post #4. If I am right non union MAKE SURE you follow #2 in that post. You don't know how many times someone askes on here " How do I get credit for my hours worked" and we have to tell them the bad news.


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

just the cowboy said:


> Sounds non union?
> @Kwchrisv you never answered post #4. If I am right non union MAKE SURE you follow #2 in that post. You don't know how many times someone askes on here " How do I get credit for my hours worked" and we have to tell them the bad news.


Yes, non union, thank you for the reminders,


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

Can someone recommend me brands for the important tools.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Kwchrisv said:


> Can someone recommend me brands for the important tools.


klein would be my first pick on screw drivers


----------



## MrThrills (Jan 7, 2019)

Kwchrisv said:


> Can someone recommend me brands for the important tools.


Don't spend too much. Learning to not lose and break hand tools is an acquired skill. I'm gonna get hate for this post, but it's the cold hard truth that few are willing to tell you.
As far as brands, Channellock is the best you're gonna get for the price. I'd try to find one of their bundles online and get that. It should take care of a bunch of items on your tool list. You can upgrade to Klein or Greenlee when you earn more money.

For voltage testers, I'd start out with a Craftsman clamp meter or a Klein if it's on sale. You can upgrade to a Fluke once you earn more.

Get any tape measure that's fat and magnetic. Don't get attached, 'cause you're gonna lose it or break it. I also recommend a folding rule.

I also recommend an 11 in 1 -- I use mine all the time. Just try not to lose the bits and keep it from rusting. Klein's the way to go for this one.

You're going to get crap for your tools no matter what you buy, BTW. When it comes to good work, it's the worker that's most important.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Kwchrisv said:


> I don't know why, maybe he doesn't want to give it to me yet or don't have it at all. If I get hurt on the job, they are still responsible right ?


Are you an employee of the company or are you hired as a 1099 contract worker? You will have to get pay stubs showing your taxes paid and social security and state taxes (if your state has an income tax) and your medicare tax. If you get pay checks without any details like that there's a problem. Employees are required to be covered by worker's compensation. Non-employee 1099 subcontractors are not - you have to purchase and pay for your own. 

For the life of me I can't understand how the public accepts that schools teach the pythagorean theorem and the war of 1812, but not worker's rights, labor law, and unionism, even though 85% of Americans will work for a living.


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Are you an employee of the company or are you hired as a 1099 contract worker? You will have to get pay stubs showing your taxes paid and social security and state taxes (if your state has an income tax) and your medicare tax. If you get pay checks without any details like that there's a problem. Employees are required to be covered by worker's compensation. Non-employee 1099 subcontractors are not - you have to purchase and pay for your own.
> 
> For the life of me I can't understand how the public accepts that schools teach the pythagorean theorem and the war of 1812, but not worker's rights, labor law, and unionism, even though 85% of Americans will work for a living.


I will be employ by the company. As long as I'm cover on the job, I'm less worry about the health insurance. I should be cover at work hours right.?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Kwchrisv said:


> I will be employ by the company. As long as I'm cover on the job, I'm less worry about the health insurance. I should be cover at work hours right.?


Worker's Comp covers your injuries sustained at work. Medical insurance is for your health care costs.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I noticed that your tool list requires you to get a Cat IV volt meter and an amp probe. I would ask your new employer if you could get a combo unit that serves both functions. It might save you some money starting out. Most of the tools on your list are basic tools that you will be using all the time so if you can afford good tools then you may want to start out that way. If your real serious about this I just feel it's best to get good tools that will last so you don't have to buy stuff twice. It's a big investment up front but you will have these tools for many years if you take care of them.


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm a noob, cat4 is like journeymen level isn't it. I got the fluke 173 multimeter and the fluke 323 clamp on , I'm calling it a day, I'm broke. Any suggestions on the meter is appreciated.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Kwchrisv said:


> I'm a noob, cat4 is like journeymen level isn't it. I got the fluke 173 multimeter and the fluke 323 clamp on , I'm calling it a day, I'm broke. Any suggestions on the meter is appreciated.


This is a pretty stiff entry level tool list IMO. I'd verify that you're supposed to actually supply all that as an entry level guy. I'd also ask for an advance of $500 to buy tools, you'll pay them back $100 a month, not likely they'll give it to you, but just to make a point. If they say no, ask if you can get these together over the next six months. 

WTF is a #4 phillips? #4 slotted? And tell whoever wrote this you'll teach them to use spellcheck in exchange for some tools. 

There are a few things to not skimp on. If it's something you use a lot, the cheap ones will irritate you constantly and they won't last and you wind up spending more. If it's something that keeps you safe, that's one you don't want a bargain, you want something good. 

In your shoes, I'd have just bought the Fluke 323 for $129 at Lowes, that satisfies the requirement for both volt meter and amp clamp, and I'd have bought a Ryobi drill and impact set, they are not that bad for cheap. Channellocks for the linemans, channellocks etc., they are a top quality tool and cheaper than some of the imports. Wire strippers, get a set of Ideal T-5's. 

Stuff like drywall saw etc, I'd hit craigslist, garage sales, or a flea market, a lot of things I'd take a used quality tool over a new crap tool. But those places are a bit scurvy without a pandemic going around, so maybe I'd hold my nose and buy the crap at Harbor Freight. Some of it isn't that bad.


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

splatz said:


> This is a pretty stiff entry level tool list IMO. I'd verify that you're supposed to actually supply all that as an entry level guy. I'd also ask for an advance of $500 to buy tools, you'll pay them back $100 a month, not likely they'll give it to you, but just to make a point. If they say no, ask if you can get these together over the next six months.
> 
> WTF is a #4 phillips? #4 slotted? And tell whoever wrote this you'll teach them to use spellcheck in exchange for some tools.
> 
> ...


I got kleins screw drivers and meters, stripper, pliers, Milwaukee M18 impact and drill, a husky pack out box which is the perfect size and cheap. Got everything on that list and more. Spades, frostier , knee pads just in case , 😂. Safely glasses and gloves. I don't know why they didn't add that. Got a shoulder suspender belt and pouch, I don't want to hurt my back too much. I'll add a chisel set later. I'm set. They were so impress I show up to work early and had a clean driving record 😆. This company pays me 15 an hour plus 400 extra in allowance every month. 600 for license electricians. That's probably why no health Insurance, they gave us a choice. It is to 3:30 😂. I was like wth , they say by the time we head back, it will be closing time. We closed at 4:30, but it seems 30 minutes earlier. Still counts as 8 hours, I was giggly inside. I got a great teacher though. That man knows both high and low voltage, alarm system. Very nice and willing to teach. So bless.


----------

